# Wednesday 26/9 Clifton Gardens - Pre Work



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Interest expressed. My thighs are swishing in anticipation.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Sounds good.


The thighs?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Some interest will make a call tues arvo....


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

What is your cunning plan with those trevs Mr Gates? Bait or plastics or HBs or all of the above?

ALso where on earth is the launch Point for Clifton Gardens and how is the traffic on the way back?

JT


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

hey gatesy fished around there friday from a boat it might be good eh? Got a few trevs on gulps nothing too big though and a couple of squid (they seem to like nuclear chicken color) they went down and picked up a xl tailor and a small kingy.


----------

